# The Dutch Thread



## juicy_mokro (Jun 13, 2008)

This thread is for all the Dutch to find people to play, arrange smashfests and talk about other Smash related thing. As such, most of this thread will be in Dutch

weet iemand toevallig of er een toernooi komt als het spel uit is ?!


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 13, 2008)

lijkt me vet!


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 13, 2008)

ik hoop dat dit een succes word!!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 13, 2008)

Het spijt me, ik spreek geen Nederlands.

*Posts merged*

Waar is het toilet, alstublieft?

*Posts merged*

Spreekt u Engels?


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 13, 2008)

haah LOL
did you do that with babelfish?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 13, 2008)

Nope it was on the BBC language page


----------



## legendofninny (Jun 13, 2008)

hmm.
Leuk zo'n dutch iets.

Vroeg me af hoeveel Nederlanders er zijn hier op gbatemp, zi kzie best vaak zo'n hollands vlaggetje bij de naam.


























(Was ik de enige die verbaasd was dat Nederland 3-0 won van Italie? hmm ga wel off topic, of niet. Dutch thread is dan alles goed zo lang het maar hollands is. Ach ja ik lul gewoon maar wat.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 13, 2008)

...


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 13, 2008)

FF of topic wie gaat winnen Frankrijk of nederland


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2008)

De kaas in mijn zak is oud en beschimmeld!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 13, 2008)

...


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 13, 2008)

4-1 wooohoooo


----------



## Teun (Jun 13, 2008)

Mooie wedstrijd net!


----------



## science (Jun 13, 2008)

- We are an English speaking community. Please post in English ONLY. (Legible English!!) 

English only, you Dutchies!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 13, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> - We are an English speaking community. Please post in English ONLY. (Legible English!!)
> 
> English only, you Dutchies!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 13, 2008)

4-1 YEAHHHHH


----------



## Endogene (Jun 13, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> 4-1 YEAHHHHH



fok yeahhhhh


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

Ik van Kamui.(the only complete sentence I knw.)


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 13, 2008)

YEAHHH 4-1 man!!!
Robben heeft echt weer een hoofdrol... 
Een assist, en een belangrijke goal!
EN de goal van Sneijder is gewoon formidabel!!!!!


----------



## Endogene (Jun 13, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Ik van Kamui.(the only complete sentence I knw.)



what does it mean?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

I am Kamui. (I think)


----------



## Endogene (Jun 13, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> I am Kamui. (I think)



ehhhh i'm pretty sure its something else actually


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL!
Its:
Ik ben Kamui.


----------



## ishin (Jun 13, 2008)

van die goede, nederland speelde echt heerlijk.
Wie had het ooit kunnen verwachten dat wij uit de poel des doods zouden komen :|


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL

Welke pool des doods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but on the other side, a Dutch thread only is stupid!
So let's rename it to "A Flemish Thread only!" that sounds way cooler (Ow and i'm not a football/soccer fan, let's say i even hate the sport (Just like cyclo (Tour the france etc... the ruin alot of tv time!))










!!! Vlaanderen Leeft !!!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 13, 2008)

...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 13, 2008)

...


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 14, 2008)

Heeft iemand al een antwoord op mijn vraag komt er een tourny?!


----------



## ishin (Jun 14, 2008)

Je kan er zelf een organiseren toch?


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 14, 2008)

Geen geld hahaah


----------



## fateastray (Jun 14, 2008)

Al die bierhossende boeren door de stad....

klotebuschauffeurs dat ze niet rijden en ik moet lopen door die hele menigte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mooi dat maandag die shizzle weer in de spits rijdt.

(woei NL thread. ff zeiken in de moedertaal lol)
[/offtopic]

[ontopic]
...


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 16, 2008)

Wie heeft de reclame gezien van SSBB?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 16, 2008)

I not


----------



## Akiranon (Jun 16, 2008)

Ik wel. Echt belachelijk...

Zitten we nu al 4+ maanden te wachten op het spel (vergeleken met de Amerikanen), proberen ze het nu ook nog eens te hypen...


----------



## xalphax (Jun 16, 2008)

ben ik welkom hier? ^^

helaas ik heb geen SSBB...


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 17, 2008)

ik weet zeker als de spel uit komt dat er meer dan 100 toernooie kome


----------



## Bruinbaard (Jun 17, 2008)

Heb je toch geen geld voor nodig om een tournooi te organiseren en gewoon online afspreken eventueel via gbatemp.
Je hoeft toch ook niet per se prijzen?

En wat zou nederland doen vanavond?


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 18, 2008)

2-0!!! ze doen het echt goed


----------



## legendofninny (Jun 18, 2008)

En met een B-team


----------



## berlinka (Jun 18, 2008)

Godverredorie....zit ik me hier elke keer een partij engels weg te typen, zweten, puffen, steunen, blijkt er gewoon een nederlands topic te zijn die ik dus gewoon over het hoofd heb gezien. Super dikke mega wreedcool! Laten we deze overeind houden gasten! Net als met voebulle, gewoon ons kleine gbatemp-dutch-teampje tegen de rest van de wereld!! 

Ik zit hier nou al vanaf 2002 in een andere taal te lullen, dit is echt een verademing. Ik voel me licht, ik voel me pieperig fijn, ik voel me een vogeltje zo klein, tjirp tjirp...ahermmm, sorry...

Idd weer genoten gisteren... zelfs ons B-teampje VERKRUIMELT de andere teams met gemak!!!! hehehe, volgende week kijk ik wellicht naar m'n eigen bizarre schrijfsel en moet constateren dat Nederland gruwelijk afgemaakt is. Nou ja voor zolang het duurt genieten we van ons "Back-to-1988" gevoel!

Hee dank voor dit unieke topic enne, blijf posten heh!!!


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 19, 2008)

Geen dank berlinka
kan niet wachten tot de nieuwe wedstrijd begint!!


----------



## xalphax (Jun 20, 2008)

ik wens mij duitsland tegen nederland voor de finale.

zou het beter elftal winnen...


----------



## ³³³ (Jun 20, 2008)

yow alles flex hier?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Sp33der (Jun 20, 2008)

Duitsland gaat niet meer door tog??


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jun 21, 2008)

vanavond nederland tegen rusland wie gaat er winnen?!!


----------



## Vater Unser (Jun 23, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> De kaas in mijn zak is oud en beschimmeld!








One of the funniest threads in a long time, and I don't even speak dutch...it's similar to german though, so it's not too hard to make out most sentences.

I'm hoping to go on a trip to (and in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the netherlands this summer


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 18, 2008)

Speak English Please...
Read the Rules


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 18, 2008)

Jup, en of het hier stil is, maarja...
Vater Unser, i hope you enjoy your trip in holland!


----------



## Quanno (Jul 18, 2008)

En, in welke provincie wonen alle Nederlandse mensen hier? Beetje een beeld krijgen waar echte gamers wonen.
Ik in ieder geval in Noord-Brabant!

P.S.  We Dutch people don't smoke on christmas. Only the people who always smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And no, we don't wear wooden shoes anymore (klompen)


----------



## Jax (Jul 18, 2008)

ITT MOONSPEAK


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 18, 2008)

ENGLISH !!! NOW


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 18, 2008)

En ik ben een trotse Gelderlander, in Duiven woon ik gezellig... By the way, Duiven ligt dichtbij Arnhem,
jeweetwel, van het Gelredoom (hier heb ik een leuke bijnaam voor(X^^X))! PM me voor de bijnaam.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 18, 2008)

...


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 18, 2008)

Dirt4life said:
			
		

> voor mij of voor Jax ?


Wat bedoel je hiermee?


----------



## Rammoth (Jul 18, 2008)

Zuid-Holland voor mij.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 18, 2008)

....Never mind xD


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 18, 2008)

berthenk said:
			
		

> En ik ben een trotse Gelderlander, in Duiven woon ik gezellig... By the way, Duiven ligt dichtbij Arnhem,
> jeweetwel, van het Gelredoom (hier heb ik een leuke bijnaam voor(X^^X))! PM me voor de bijnaam.


Ik woon in Arnhem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hardste stad in heel NL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hoewel A'dam ook wel in de buurt komt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Lol. 200th post.


----------



## Quanno (Jul 18, 2008)

Lol, ok volgende onderwerp. Welke games spelen wij Nederlanders?
I ben nu bezig met Trauma Center 2 en Phoenix Wright 3


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 18, 2008)

Ow, ik ben bezig mijn eigen pc platform-game te maken met Game Maker Ben best ver, maar de *G*ame
*M*aker *L*anguage is best wel moeilijk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Ik ben momenteel bezig met Pokemon Diamond. Kannie wachten to de europese Platinum uit is!
Weet iemand trouwens nog een leuk DS-spel?


----------



## Quanno (Jul 18, 2008)

Als je van rogue-like games houdt is izuna een aanrader.
Puzzelgames is de homebrew game PuzzleManiak goed.
voor een tactic rpg is Luminous Arc erg goed.
Race spellen? daar heb ik niks mee dus kan ik geen tips geven


----------



## fateastray (Jul 21, 2008)

tactisch? Een aardappel schillen heeft meer tactiek nodig dan Luminous Arc.

met hun volledige-herstel-bij-level-up. gtfo.

Als je tactiek wilt, kun je beter Front Mission spelen....


----------



## juicy_mokro (Jul 28, 2008)

ik word gek ijk wil dat er een ssbb toernooi op gbatemp komt maar ik ben slecht in organisere


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 28, 2008)

Dan zuigt dat best hard... Veel te jammer dat ik geen wii en dus geen ssbb heb...


----------



## berlinka (Jul 28, 2008)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Lol, ok volgende onderwerp. Welke games spelen wij Nederlanders?
> I ben nu bezig met Trauma Center 2 en Phoenix Wright 3



Mijn probleem is: ik heb teveel dat ik wil spelen. Ik ben meestal met 25 spellen tegelijk bezig. Ik kan het gewoon niet laten om steeds weer iets anders te spelen, ik vind ook gewoon veel dingen leuk. Ik moet zelfs toegeven dat ik nog niet 1 Wii spel heb uitgespeeld. En ik kan wel zeggen dat ik het zoooo druk heb, maar dat valt ook wel mee. 
Echt, als ik al mijn DS, Gamecube en Wii spellen bij elkaar veeg die ik nog uit moet spelen of zelfs nog moet beginnen te spelen wordt ik bijna moedeloos. 

En dan te bedenken dat een vriend van me een Xbox, Xbox360, Playstation2, Gamecube, Wii en een DS heeft - en allemaal omgebouwd! Daarbij heeft hij een veel drukkere job heeft dan ik en een gezin en een zooitje vrienden + hij doet aan fitness. En nog speelt hij in de maand meer spellen uit dan ik. Het idee dat ik ook nog een XBOX360 zou hebben zou me accuut depressief maken. Geen tijd. Echt een welvaarts/download-ziekte...helaas.

Op dit moment ben ik helemaal verslaafd aan die KorgDS-10 synthesizer. Ik ben een muziekfreak en ik hou ook van zelf dingen maken, wie had ooit verwacht dat ik met m'n DS gewoon serieuze coole tunes kon fabriceren? IK NIET! (nou ja nu dus wel)
Verder kan ik dus niet zeggen wat ik speel, want ik speel eigenlijk elke dag wat anders, voor elke gril een spil...eh spel, zal ik maar zeggen.


----------



## sanghoku (Jul 28, 2008)

Quanno said:
			
		

> En, in welke provincie wonen alle Nederlandse mensen hier? Beetje een beeld krijgen waar echte gamers wonen.
> Ik in ieder geval in Noord-Brabant!
> 
> P.S.  We Dutch people don't smoke on christmas. Only the people who always smoke
> ...



vlaams limburg hier


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 28, 2008)

Vlaams Limburg? Ok, sorry hoor, te moeilijk voor mij (kheb nooit goed voor topo gehad).


----------



## berlinka (Jul 28, 2008)

berthenk said:
			
		

> Vlaams Limburg? Ok, sorry hoor, te moeilijk voor mij (kheb nooit goed voor topo gehad).



Kom op Berthenk! Denk aan Limburg en dan iets lager, grensje over en je bent 'r.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok, bedankt voor de tip! Grensje over... En dan Lim-Vlaanderen? Klinkt gemakkelijk... Niet dus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Maar misschien is het wel makkelijk!


----------



## fateastray (Jul 28, 2008)

doordeweeks Arnhem (HAN student)

's weekends bij m'n ouders in Groningen.

Gratis toegang tot spellen maakt spellen minder waard, en dus heb je meer schijt aan of je het uitspeelt of niet. Je download wat, speelt het. Half uur later is een andere download klaar, en speel je die etc. etc.

De enige DS spellen die ik heb uitgespeeld op DS, waren Final Fantasy III en Magical Starsign (beide gekocht)

Op PSP heb ik alleen Crisis Core uitgespeeld (Dl'd) en tja..Tekken...niet echt uitgespeeld, maar vind het leuker, omdat ik er voor betaald heb, misschien. (gekocht btw..)

Well, that's my theory..Don't even know if I'm ontopic har har.


----------



## juicy_mokro (Aug 3, 2008)

Belgie VS nederland XD


----------



## Satangel (Aug 3, 2008)

West-Vlaanderen hier


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Belgium.
East-Flanders Here xD


----------



## fateastray (Aug 4, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> België !!!!!!!!!
> Vlaanderen ! (Oost-Vlaanderen)
> 
> 
> ...



lekker genaaid, dan. =p


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes eh, so quiet


----------



## CasperH (Aug 18, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Jah heh en stil


Had dit meesterlijke topic nog nooit gezien


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 18, 2008)

... OMFG


----------



## CasperH (Aug 25, 2008)

Weten jullie nog een adresje  waar ik m'n D2B Cut legs Wii kan ombouwen met een Wasabi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




\
Ik vraag dit omdat alles hier zo ongeveer word opgedoekt


----------



## elfsander (Aug 25, 2008)

CasperH said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ik ook nog niet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gaaf. 

@poster hierboven, nee geen idee.


----------



## berlinka (Aug 25, 2008)

Ja deze nederlandse sectie is briljant. Daarom zeg ik ook met klem, hou hem levend gasten!!! Of zoals ze in de drassige hollandse polders roepen: "Keep the dutch soul alive"


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

Belgia also


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 3, 2008)

OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ;


----------



## juicy_mokro (Sep 4, 2008)

ok zal het proberen


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Sep 17, 2008)

weet iemand als een wii gerepareerd wordt of ze die drive gewoon vervangen of proberen te repareren. ik heb namelijk thuis een D2pro9 (d2c2) modchip liggen


----------



## dice (Sep 21, 2008)

well this thread was closed, so for the same reasons I'll have to close this one also.


----------

